# JD 535 Jaming at pick up on start, hay inside not rolling?



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Having a problem with my 535 jaming hay just after I start into windrow about 20ft. Bought this baler last fall but just now using it, rolled about 25 rolls and now this. Belts are really good, baler still has paint on inside walls from little use. Can take my 530 to same feild and roll all day with out a single problem.

I cant find anything wrong with it, gates looked, belts turning good, nothing slipping in any of the drives or rollers. Am I doing something wrong? Only thing I changed was I went form twine tye to net wrap which had not been on for 10 years acording to last owner, but it worked with a new drive belt. We tried it 12 times, and jamed 12 times in a row before we went back to the house and got the old 530 out. Took it back out that afternoon and got it to roll one bale and then it jamed 5 more times in a row a took it back to house again. The 530 would inhale it.

Also, dose the belts spin faster on a 535 than a 530, it seems like everthing on the 535 is truning faster than the 530 does, both are 540 pto.

On the 530 I always dorve into a windrow on start at about 3mph and 1500 rpm, never have a problem, but the 535 just will not do it, it did for the first few bales but not now. Is that to fast for a 535, should I use a lower RPM, 1000 1100 maybe?

Anyway just looking for some advise and wisdom, I can'f figure out whats worng or I'm doing worng. Ideas?


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

check the cam on the pickup. will run good till you head into the windrow then when the hay hits it it quits.look in the little hole on the bearing side make sure the bearings are good.jd says replace every 3 to 4 thousand bales.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Its picking up the hay ok, it seems to be anyway, just untill it gets so full of un-rolling hay and then jams.

Talked with JD and was told the following, slow down my rpm speed on starts, or belts are worn one way and may need to be turned around, or the belts are streched and to long. I thought the belts looked good to me.

Also they confirmed that the speed that eveything is turning on the 535 is faster than a 530.


----------



## siem1066 (May 23, 2011)

is the keystock on your drum wore if it is weld some real tacky welds on it and that should solve your problems


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

siem1066 said:


> is the keystock on your drum wore if it is weld some real tacky welds on it and that should solve your problems


Now that is intersting, because, both the 530 and 535 I have have welds added to the square metel pieces on that drum, how ever, on the 530 the weld is on the very edge in a strait line making one edge taller than the other, on the 535 thats having problmes, its just down the center and not strait. Maybe I sould add a bead to the edge like my dad put on the 530. If he was still alive I bet he would have a story behind that.........


----------



## bdotson (May 31, 2011)

I have seen this on my 535 it may not be your problem but I can tell what caused my same problem. Inside the right wheel there is a belt that drives the reel it has a idler mounted on a arm with a spring so the reel can slip if it gets in a bind. My idler rusted and stuck to the shaft so the idler could not move when I loaded the baler the reel was slipping check this it may help, also I found a greese zerk in this shaft I didn ot know was there after freeing it up and greasing no more problems.


----------



## springhollowhayfarm (Jan 25, 2011)

Got it back working, rolled 40 bales with it yesterday, only jamed one time, tried to start out in a really thick windrow, and it just jamed at pickup instead of at the roller inside like it was doing. Here is what I did:

1. welded a bead down the catching edge of the starter roller one each of the 4 metal stips. That built up the edge of those strips and made them taller that stock. Was worried about the net wrap catching the welds and wraping around the roller, but never did once.

2. Lowed the Compressor rods to middle hight. They were all the way up.

3. Set bale compresson to default setting per manuel and then turned back half turn.

4. Slowed my RPMs down to 1100-1200 RPM at the start of each bale till rolling then back up to 1600 or so.

5. I also put new hydro fittings on the hoses that connect to tractor, one was leaking when I pulled it out, dont know if that had anything to do with it or not, but I do know that it is related to the bale compresson.


----------



## cowsrus (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 435 baler which is exactly the same baler except it is 4 ' wide instead of 5'. It used to give me same problems, start in to a windrow, and as soon as the chamber fills up without starting to roll, it would jam up. Its hard to look back and ck whether or not the roll has started. It took me a long time to learn about the starter roller causing my problem, but as soon as i ran a bead across the edge(and it wasn't too good of a weld either), it made all the difference on the world as far as the baler to starting roll. There aren't too many more things more frustating that having to stop and pull the hay out, esp when its 100 dergrees out. 
I plan on trying to get a better,more even weld acros it before i start using it this year.


----------



## 3 Pine Ranch (Aug 5, 2010)

We have a 535 that has 25000 bales through it and it started to do the same symptems. After researching on this post I welded the leading edge of the starter roller squares and also ground the weld on the front side and top side to make a somewhat sharp edge. The baler will now eat hay like it was new. Thanks everyone !


----------

